

Web4.0 -- The Semantic Web - nreece
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/01/web4.html

======
ivankirigin
I like the note about privacy. I believe it -- we need to push for a
transparent society. Certain activities will always be easy to do anonymously,
but certain capabilities are just founded on identity persistence. I'm curious
if there could be a framework that has great persistence of preferences and
identity, and maintains anonymity.

Another note: it's all just software. That makes it easier to acheive if you
integrate systems. It also limits reach. You still need to move your ass from
point A to B to C. Most of the time, you'll need to pay attention while doing
it -- automated driving isn't part of web 4.0.

Also, there is a ton of legwork involved in services. Many services demand
people behind them. It would be nice if humans were only needed to thing -- to
have and share desires/preferences/thoughts. Right now, only a minority of
people have the luxury to do that full-time.

~~~
ivankirigin
humans needed to think, not thing. I should try it more :-P

------
ed
TBL has been touting the coming of a Semantic Web for quite some time now. I
love hearing about example applications but frankly I don't know how much of
it I can buy into.

Think back 10 years to the examples we were being given about "Surfing the
Net" -- while we have some really cool apps and technology today, things
didn't turn out quite as people imagined. Technology always has this habit of
building alot of hype around potential, but always failing to truly deliver.
Additionally the whole concept of the Semantic Web requires that everyone
freely exchange their data -- a lovely idea but a bit too romantic if you ask
me.

My first startup began by squatting in W3C's office space, two doors down from
TBL. Really, I'd love nothing more than for it to work but the guys developing
the specs for the SW are so out of touch that I wonder if they really have the
ability to gain mass adoption.

------
avehn
The world Godin presents is definitely scary for me. I value my feeling of
privacy, but as he points out it is only an illusion. The need for this
illusion of anonymity is strong in our society because people don't want to
take responsibility for their actions, or are ashamed. The kind of openness
described by Godin requires a new paradigm and therefore can only be currently
adopted by few.

~~~
rms
The younger you are, the less Godin's world will bother you.

------
trekker7
Some of the example applications he gave kick ass.

------
natrius
Ok, those were some interesting ideas, but please don't version the web.

